# Stretch Face Photoshop?



## Bryony (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey,
Yeah completely off topic :lol:

But i want to know how to do my own stretch face funny photos in photoshop (either that or get someone to do it for me)
You know the ones? 

Where its a dogs face manipulated so it looks really really surprised?
Or 
Where the cat looks really really happy?

Kind of like this but more extreme - only pic i could find


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

firstly pic a pic, go to filter in the menu bar, then go to liquify.... then on the right hand side of the screen there are a whole heap of weird and wonderful gadgets... go nuts!


----------



## Bryony (Jun 6, 2007)

For the photoshoply challenged........

So there is a gadget that 'pulls and stretches'?


----------



## wardy (Jun 6, 2007)

hold your curser over the icons and it will tell you what they do i think the 1 your after is under the pucker tool or maybe thats bloat i dont remember lol.


----------



## Vipercat (Jun 6, 2007)

I used to use a program called Kias powergoo
That was great fun to use and very simple controls
Dont know if you can still get it though


----------



## Bryony (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok i'm going to have a bash this arv/tonight and post my artwork


----------



## MMAnne (Jun 6, 2007)

I have Coral PSP which has a 'warp tool'.

Very handy for that sort of thing...


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

i am also phoshopingly challenged, i can only stretch stuff... i dont even know what the stupid thing is called that u use to stretch with...


----------



## Bryony (Jun 6, 2007)

:lol:
yay!

Lets all have a go with a pic of ourselves....before and after warping!

*dances*
Do the time warp


----------



## Forensick (Jun 6, 2007)

i warped myself to death....


----------



## tan (Jun 6, 2007)

Like this...sorry don't know how to do it, just love this pic:lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 6, 2007)

here is a couple of pics that i stretched and warped ages ago







cute huh


----------



## Bryony (Jun 6, 2007)

YAY!
That is exactly what i meant


----------

